# Parking in Dubai Marina area



## canks (Apr 2, 2015)

Hello,

What is the cost-effective way to resolve car parking issue in Dubai marina area? As far as I see, most of apartments don't offer parking space. 

Cheers.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Cost effective ?

Use the Metro and the Tram.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't know of any building in the Marina where you do not get at least one parking space per apartment. I'm not sure where you're getting your information from but I'd suggest it's incorrect.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> I don't know of any building in the Marina where you do not get at least one parking space per apartment. I'm not sure where you're getting your information from but I'd suggest it's incorrect.


What Gavtek said, I looked at a lot of apartments and all offered one spot, now getting a second that can be a hassle and/or expensive.

We have a dirt lot that is free next to the Torch that is well used, until of course it gets turned into the inevitable construction site.


----------



## Carefree1979 (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a spare space in Mag if its any use - PM me if you would like to discuss

Thanks


----------



## joe54321 (May 14, 2015)

Hi I am looking for somewhere to park as I dont have a spot and have 2 young children so need somewhere nearby for the next 2 weeks, I am staying in Mesk Tower. Is this something you could help me with?

Many thanks!


----------



## Cristian (Aug 30, 2021)

It's an old post but let's try... I live in Al majara, in dubai marina and I am looking for an extra parking space in Al Majara o near. If anyone rent his space please DM me.

Thank you!!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Cristian said:


> It's an old post but let's try... I live in Al majara, in dubai marina and I am looking for an extra parking space in Al Majara o near. If anyone rent his space please DM me.
> 
> Thank you!!


I saw this and have a space but we are too far, near Spinney's. Good luck.


----------

